

Has Physics Made Philosophy and Religion Obsolete? - pbreit
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/04/has-physics-made-philosophy-and-religion-obsolete/256203/

======
argonz
I think Philosophy of science is very good and contemporary. Also skeptics and
stoics can be good read.

